# Olympics Opening



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Man, those Brits are some kind of crazy wild!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No one does it better than the Brits...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hyper_janice said:


> Man, those Brits are some kind of crazy wild!


It was very British :clap2::clap2::clap2:

- quirky
- emotional
- proud
- eccentric
- mad
- chaotic

from the Queen "acting" in her first film with 007
to Mr Bean
and the stunning, stunning, stunning lighting of the Cauldron 

everything Great about Britain - gota love it 

such a contrast from the discipline and control of Bejing - no one else but the Brits could get away with it:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> It was very British :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> - quirky
> - emotional
> ...




I thought it was brilliant although why they keep rolling out Paul like an old maiden aunt who cant be left off the guest list is beyond me... plus I don't see why Becks played a role as the Olympics are about amateur sportsmen not professionals 

It was a show to delight.. and Queenie playing her part, how great was that?.. it will never be done again


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I thought it was brilliant although why they keep rolling out Paul like an old maiden aunt who cant be left off the guest list is beyond me... plus I don't see why Becks played a role as the Olympics are about amateur sportsmen not professionals
> 
> It was a show to delight.. and Queenie playing her part, how great was that?.. it will never be done again


There were a few odd bits . . . . the crescendo of the flame ... needed to be diffused to leave the crowd with a warm feeling rather than wanting more - funny but Hey Jude actually did that.


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

I stayed up and watched most of the ceremony. Some parts were great, some was really boring and others I just didn't get!!!

Like that NHS tribute thing, what was that all about???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aPerfectCircle said:


> I stayed up and watched most of the ceremony. Some parts were great, some was really boring and others I just didn't get!!!
> 
> Like that NHS tribute thing, what was that all about???




It was part of the tribute to Britain through the ages,.. GOSH is still the most renowned children's hospital in the world..


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

aPerfectCircle said:


> Like that NHS tribute thing, what was that all about???


The NHS is a great institution that the Brits are so rightly proud of...Free healthcare for everybody!
I know what a great thing that is....here in the USA , access to healthcare is a very precarious business. I love the NHS....and I worked for them for most of my working life!

Maiden I agree about McCartney....it was like....Great ceremony.... enjoyed every minute....then they bring on this old man with dyed hair to badly sing a couple of his old hits from way back, when he was part of a group!!
Horrible!!!

Queenie did great.... even though she didn't crack a smile through the whole proceedings...her sense of fun showed through the whole Bond thing.....loved it!!!

I loved the kids carrying the torch petals through the parade, and making the beacon with it at the end.....very moving!!

The Brits did us proud!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Don't care what anyone else thinks...but no one does these sort of things better than us.Well done.:clap2::clap2::clap2: Different from all the others....yes but why not.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Queenie did great.... even though she didn't crack a smile through the whole proceedings...her sense of fun showed through the whole Bond thing.....loved it!!!


I LOVE HER.

There, I said it!

I'm not an Olympics fan, so I found the clip on youtube and guess what? Yup, I STILL LOVE HER - maybe even a little more. :clap2:


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

No offence to anyone , I LOVED the opening ceremony, the queen and bond and of course Becks  but shouldn't all of these threads be in the sheesha corner as they have nothing to do with Egypt?!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

cutiepie said:


> No offence to anyone , I LOVED the opening ceremony, the queen and bond and of course Becks  but shouldn't all of these threads be in the sheesha corner as they have nothing to do with Egypt?!


Give over - we dont have enuf to fill up in here let alone splitting into another separate room.

Actually Egypt ARE competing


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will move this just as I did with the rugby.. in a couple of days when we have stopped talking about it.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I will move this just as I did with the rugby.. in a couple of days when we have stopped talking about it.


or after the closing ceremony:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

Egypt is being represented by 112 Olympians at London 2012.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Give over - we dont have enuf to fill up in here let alone splitting into another separate room.
> 
> Actually Egypt ARE competing



with their genuine fake kits


----------

